
The startup squeeze - jasonlbaptiste
http://scobleizer.com/2008/10/11/the-startup-squeeze/
======
altano
I don't know how anyone can read anything Scoble writes with that ridiculous
banner at the top. It looks like he's about to high-five me, whether I like it
or not.

------
pmjordan
It'll be interesting to see if the prediction of more acquisitions but less
funding turns out to be correct. It would appear to continue the (perceived,
from my point of view) trend of early exits through acquisition. This could be
some more good news for early startups in all this doom & gloom.

~~~
dmv
Except that his starting point was that there are two kinds of currently
established "startup" businesses: profitable but indirectly dependent on
capital for growth, and not profitable but growing and dependent on capital
for life :) This eco-system discussion does not include extremely young
businesses who would not be in a position to be profitable or dependent on
credit markets yet (that's addressed elsewhere). Note that he's talking about
profitable businesses who may not have intended to be sold, discovering that
while their runway still looks infinite, it may appear now to need extra money
to repair and maintain that they can not easily find anymore.

For the not-yet-existent company, you still need to become profitable -- and
generate an outsized ROI relative to a big company desperate to continue to
grow. If you can do that, at any time, you should do ok.

